
There's a currency miner in the App Store, and Apple seems OK with it - EGreg
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2018/03/theres-a-currency-miner-in-the-mac-app-store-and-apple-seems-ok-with-it/
======
EGreg
Followup: [https://9to5mac.com/2018/03/13/crypto-mining-calendar-app-
io...](https://9to5mac.com/2018/03/13/crypto-mining-calendar-app-ios/)

